# breeding........



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i have 4x 7" reds in a 113 gallon tank. one of them keeps going a dark colour and trying to dig up the gravel. could it be pregnant ?


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

Hi there im having the same sort of thing going on in my tank i have 3 X 6 1/2" red bellies two of them have gone realy dark and stay together the other one stays at the other end of the tank i reckon yours sound like there doing the buisness aswell good luck

TOON FAN


----------

